# St Marys Asylum - Stannington -(covered in snow) - Jan 2010 -



## georgie (Mar 13, 2010)

St. Mary's Hospital
Other names/synonyms: Gateshead/Stannington mental hospital, Gateshead/Stannington war hospital
Date founded: 1910
Date opened: 1914
Date closed: 1995
Location: Green Lane, North Saltwick, nr. Stannington, Northumberland.
Architect(s): George Thomas Hine FRIBA, Consultant architect to the Commissioners in Lunacy, with H.Carter-Pegg
Layout: Compact arrow plan with female blocks to the west
Date of Images: October 2004

Historical and developmental summary:
Under the reforms imposed by the Local government Act of 1889, Gateshead became a county borough within it's own right, administratively independant from the County of Durham and within the next twenty years it became evident that pressures for space at the county's Sedgfield asylum would lead to the end of contracts with the new Gateshead authority. By 1910 Gateshead corporation had purchased part of the isolated West Duddo estate west of the Village of Stannington in the neighbouring county of Northumberland and were to engage George Hine and Carter-Pegg as architect for the new 500 capacity asylum to be built there. The asylum would be the last project to be completed by Hine during his lifetime.
The structures were in typical Hine style of red brick with yellow brick banding, multiple-paned sashes, concrete lintels and with grey slate roofs.The pricipal ward blocks were positioned en-echelon facing plantations to the south separated by the recreation hall, with male and female departments and services to the east and west respectively and separated by central services flanked by three-storey staff blocks. The administration block, similar in style to those already existing at East Sussex and Hertfordshire asylums faced out onto a formal greenspace with various access routes to the chapel and isolation hospital, superintendent's residence and main entrance. The main drive and gates formed part of a patte d'oie arrangement with spur routes leading to the main hospital, six pairs of married staff cottages residence and farmland enforcing the self contained nature of the site.
Almost as soon as the asylum was opened, it was requisitioned by the military for the duartion of World War I. Following the end of its war duties the site was returned to Gateshead who addded a nurse's home in 1927-8 and modified the isolation hospital to form a sanatorium for tuberculosis patients. Further pressure on the County Durham mental hospital led to a union with the neighbouring county boroughs of West Hartlepool and South Shields during the 1930's. The joint funding and demand for further space provided impetus for major additions to the Stannington sitewhich would be completed in 1939. Built in plain red brick with slate rooves, the new units provided ten further pairs of staff cottages, two additional blocks flanking the main building, male and female detached working chronic blocks and a large admission and treatment hospital with convalescent villas at the north of the site.
World War II led to the development of a hutted Emergency medical services hospital to the north of the admission unit, which was also requisitioned. Peacetime brought about the creation of the National health service, under which the hospital became known as St. Mary's - named after the Stannington parish church. The hutted emergency hospital was converted to house mental defectives. Limited development under the NHS consisted of a new staff training school and a number of prefabricated units providing social and occupational therapy facilities.
Resettlement and closure led to retraction of wards and services back into the main building, with the areas to the north closing first. Despite the hospitals remote location, and considerable distance from it's catchment area, it remained open as late as 1995 when most surviving facilities were relocated to Bensham general hospital.

Current Status:
Despite a number of proposals for redevelopment the hospital, it remains disused with the exception of the staff cottages and steward's residence which are privately occupied. The hospital buildings have all survived remarkably intact due to their isolation and an active security presence. The exceptions include the boiler house chimney, which has collapsed into the adjacent yard due to structural failure and the former emergency medical service huts which were demolished prior to the full closure of the hospital. Due to the largely unaltered condition of the principal original buildings and grounds, these have been listed Grade II status making their some retention and conversion within future development likely.

after battling with the snow on the A1 we finally made it to st marys

and what a way to start the new yr i must say this was the best hospital explore ive had so far the snow just made it

spent hours wandering round but never seen any dentist chair but the morg was the money shot for me

had a little go at the water tower but the pigeon shit got too much for me in the end the final puch past the top of the water tank was covered in wet droppings and didnt fancy falling into the tank

explored with the cat....

on the way there..






admin block






































































Isolation hospital 




















boiler house





water tower...





half way....





the roof was just where the light is coming in but didnt fancy my chances





and finally the morgue


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 13, 2010)

Some crisp photos Georgie -enjoyed looking through these -cheers!


----------



## Urban Mole (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice set of photos youve taken there, and nice piece of history youve dug up to go with it, thats what I like to see in reports, good job


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 13, 2010)

Great set of pics there,but I swear that shot of the hall,those wall lights look as if they are on!


----------



## chubs (Mar 14, 2010)

must visit this place, its very much like hellingly but in much better condition, really nice photos there


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 14, 2010)

chubs said:


> must visit this place, its very much like hellingly but in much better condition, really nice photos there


You, like myself may have missed the boat.

Demolition has apparently started


----------



## georgie (Mar 14, 2010)

escortmad79 said:


> You, like myself may have missed the boat.
> 
> Demolition has apparently started



true m8 it has theyve felled most of the trees aswell


----------



## georgie (Mar 14, 2010)

couple of snow pics....


----------



## Vintage (Mar 14, 2010)

Them snow pictures are really good. look at all that untouched snow. please say you made some snow angels or snow men in that!!

Shame that all this snow has damaged the place quite a bit..


----------



## Vintage (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh and i was up here monday just gone and they were felling the trees. I don't think demolition has started, But it looks like they are going to put up fences around the buildings. But if anyone's got this still on their list and hasn't visited it before, Push it up the list. Redevelopment is coming on the horizon.


----------



## dead pigeon (Mar 15, 2010)

Some super shots mate especially the bright corridor with the wheelchair sized doors. Love the slab too, not seen one of those before (in the flesh). Might be worth the 3hr drive from here.


----------

